# pope and obama



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

_The Pope and Obama are on the same stage in Yankee Stadium in front of a huge crowd._

_The Pope leans towards President Obama and said, "Do you know that with one little wave of my_ 

_*hand I can make every person in this crowd go wild with joy? This joy will not be a momentary*_​
_*display, but will go deep into their hearts and they'll forever speak of this day and rejoice!"*_​
_*Obama replied, "I seriously doubt that! With one little wave of your hand....Show me!"*_
_*So the Pope backhanded him and knocked him off the stage!*_​
_*AND THE CROWD ROARED & CHEERED WILDLY and there was happiness throughout the land!*_​​


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:biggrin1:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun'

Let me guess, Thomas Jefferson told that joke.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> That's a goodun'
> 
> Let me guess, Thomas Jefferson told that joke.


No goob, don't you know your history? It was Benjamin Franklin.


----------

